# Bellator 112 card



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

> March 14th 2014:
> 
> *Main Card*
> 
> ...


Not a bad card considering WarMachine (hate typing that "name") and Joe Riggs are out of the event with injuries.

And also considering Jason Guida is a part of it too, how is this guy still getting fights?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh look.. I was right Bellator have buit themselves into being a credible number 2 company!!!

haters gonna hate but yeah, I'm awesome..


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm starting to get into Bellator, them being available on freeview really helps. It's a great org.

But Jason Guida??? Lol


----------

